# Revue Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose de découvrir un des meilleurs rapport qualité prix du marché avec cette montre *Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical*


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

interessant


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Merci


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)

Je suis en accord avec tous que vous avez dire dans ce video.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

C'est vraiment une bonne montre cette Khaki Field


----------



## dyeboy (5 mo ago)

ce sera ma prochaine montre. mais je préfère le cadran noir.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

La noire est plus commune mais c'est un excellent choix


----------



## darry123 (Aug 26, 2021)

jhdscript said:


> La noire est plus commune mais c'est un excellent choix


Effectivement. Il est moins commun de voir la version blanche malgré que chacun des modèles a leur charme distinct


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

C est vrai qu on en croise moins des hamilton blanche


----------

